
Do the Hard Thing First - trwhite
https://timwhite.digital/do-the-hard-thing-first
======
brudgers
Or do the easy things first. It's one of Tom Sach's _Paradox Bullets_

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Evrm03Y5hI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Evrm03Y5hI)

